# Leave him in the woods..



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=apauledtv&annotation_id=annotation_241642&feature=iv


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

About 10 seconds was all I could stand... hahahaha


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea I watched it all..I'll never get those 2 minutes back will I..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That is why i carry a gun.....I would have shot him or myself.......What a freak.......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I didnt last past 1 min... the whole first min was :greddy2: so i stoped watching. haha.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sure u did


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

**** I think I died alittle inside...


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

the internet never ceases to waste my time


----------

